# Taking out the next box?



## cowboyffa84 (Jan 28, 2012)

When do yall take out the nest box I was told your sposed to take the nest box out on the 18th day


----------



## Whispering Hope Farm (Jan 28, 2012)

I have been doing bunnies for over 5 years and we are HippityHopPartiesAndMore.com now we added other animals and are WhisperingHopeFarm.com . We have had up to 15 breeds of bunnies!  With my bunnies, except for the new zealand and the californian, I only put the nesting boxes in the cage in the a.m. for the mama to hop in and nurse them and then I take them out. I put the nesting box in a heated building to make sure everyone stays nice and warm and doesn't use up to much energy keeping warm. When the babies eyes open and they are getting around good usually around 3 weeks old I leave the nesting box in there all the time. When it is cold I tend to leave the nesting box in there up to around 6 weeks old because then the babies can huddle inside the wood box and keep warm. hope that helps.


----------



## brentr (Jan 28, 2012)

I raise NZ and Californians.  I remove the nest usually between 3-4 weeks.  I have permanently attached nest boxes, so I just remove all the nesting material.  The rabbits can still go in the box, but no bedding.  Usually at 3-4 weeks they are spending more time out than in, they are well furred out, and big enough to handle no nest.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 28, 2012)

Sometime after 2 weeks, but by 3 weeks at the latest. Depends on the litter and specifics of what is oign on. If they are spending most of their time outside the box at 2 weeks, it comes out. If they're still using it at 3 weeks, they're kicked out.


----------

